# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  is this real DBol? help before i take it.lol

## intensityfreak

i personally think it real cause the color looks right on, but not sure. some of the gear says *Edited* and some has *Edited* so that throws me off.

----------


## intensityfreak

i know i posted this in the wrong thread but bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
|

----------


## ranging1

why not just sample it? take 2 before ur workout and find out, u should feel dbol

----------

